# Spotted New Honda Civic TypeR in disguise



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Clocked this today but talk about full of swirls

























Looks like a hybrid between a GTR, Impreza, Evo and an old Civic imo.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Surely that kinda wrap or paint is going to gain more attention lol


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Certainly caught my eye


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I think its pointing to be a very nice car for sure though!

From what i read though the price is going to be eye watering, probably trying to reclaim some of the money on the advertising campaign they have launched


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Is this one of those demo cars that they release, but they cover them to hide the lines and shapes??

Could you see any lights??


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Sicskate said:


> Is this one of those demo cars that they release, but they cover them to hide the lines and shapes??
> 
> Could you see any lights??


Only the indicators. Didn't brake and light up the rear spoiler as it was a 50mph average speed stretch


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> Is this one of those demo cars that they release, but they cover them to hide the lines and shapes??
> 
> Could you see any lights??


lookin at that last picture think you can see the red light cluster on the right hand side below the spoiler?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

polac5397 said:


> lookin at that last picture think you can see the red light cluster on the right hand side below the spoiler?


Exactly where the indicator signal came from


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Cool.

I got a phonecall from my Honda dealer I bought my last car from, I have registered an interest in the 2015 R…he says they reckon customer cars will be ready September 2015.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks pretty similar to this concept from the Geneva motor show...


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Really hoping the ride will be more forgiving that the current typeR. Or at least adjustable. My dealer still won't give any date for release of new model


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

asonda said:


> Looks pretty similar to this concept from the Geneva motor show...


Looks like the wheel arch vents have gone. I liked those. Cant wait to try one of these tho


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

If it looks like that concept car above and has the speed to match i would buy one


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

From the DVLA website:

Vehicle details


6 month rate *£126.50* 
12 month rate *£230.00* 
6 monthly by direct debit totalling* £120.75* 
12 monthly by direct debit totalling* £230.00* 
Monthly by direct debit totalling* £241.50 (Monthly payment of approximately £20.13) * 
Vehicle make *HONDA* 
Date of first registration *01 September 2014* 
Year of manufacture *2014* 
Cylinder capacity (cc) *1995cc * 
CO₂Emissions *Not available * 
Fuel type *PETROL* 
Export marker *No * 
Vehicle status *Tax not due * 
Vehicle colour *GREY* 
Vehicle type approval *Not available *


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks more like the test car in the earlier teaser video releases.

As above, fewer racy vents, and the rear wing is more like the FN2 Mugen crammed on to the rear light cluster of a 9th gen 

I hope they are planning to keep the more flowing lines of the most recent concept.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm a big honda fan and have been for a number of years, owning various civic models and driven integras and a s2000 but not really feeling the new type R. My understanding it will only be available as a 5dr option and really not convinced by the appearance . Hope I'm wrong and it looks better in the flesh but will have to wait and see


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Honda's latest promo ad for next type r


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Look closely at the rear wheel arch for the vents. They are there. Can see a break in the pattern


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

asonda said:


> Looks pretty similar to this concept from the Geneva motor show...


this will be the jdm version and the europian one will look a bit ****ter


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Dare I say it... I kind of like it! (The car, not the wrap) :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> I think its pointing to be a very nice car for sure though!
> 
> From what i read though the price is going to be eye watering, probably trying to reclaim some of the money on the advertising campaign they have launched


How does £30,000 sound?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> Looks pretty similar to this concept from the Geneva motor show...


I think the spoler let's it down a bit, should be smaller, it's a bit in your face large.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

As long as they have changed the weird gear knob, I'd be interested


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

hobbs182 said:


> As long as they have changed the weird gear knob, I'd be interested


What weird gear knob??? The gear knobs on the EK9, EP3 and FN2 are all fine. The newer type r's are dash mounted but there is actually a really good place for nice driving position, close to the steering wheel and reasonable throw


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

CTR247 said:


> What weird gear knob??? The gear knobs on the EK9, EP3 and FN2 are all fine. The newer type r's are dash mounted but there is actually a really good place for nice driving position, close to the steering wheel and reasonable throw


Dunno what generation, the dash mounted ones that look like a personal female toy, not my cup of tea and think it ruins the dash imo


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ep3 onwards are dash mounted and from teaser vids of the new one the gear shifter will remain dash mounted. I would not let that put you off , in sure if you test drive one of the newer type r's you will find it well placed. It's the styling on the new one I'm not too sure on yet


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

rabidracoon28 said:


> clocked this today but talk about full of swirls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yuk!!!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

asonda said:


> Looks pretty similar to this concept from the Geneva motor show...


Now that's more like it!!!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Knew it would only be 5 door, and rear valance is different, and rear wide arches gone, **** you honda!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I quite like the aggressive bits, but that spoiler - do people still want cars with those on?? Much too OTT for me.:doublesho


----------



## simmye36 (Sep 11, 2014)

looks good 

think they are a 2.0 turbo? 

290bhp and will cost around 30k! 

so puts them inline with a the 
GOLF R £31k
Megane 265 comes in it £26k


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

simmye36 said:


> looks good
> 
> think they are a 2.0 turbo?
> 
> ...


Also another current hot hatch favourite is the BMW M135i , this is in a similar price bracket


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks as if it has lost the proper flared arches and just has the plastic inserts again.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Does not look like the concept, shame.


----------

